# Sviatoslav Teofilovich Richter (1915 - 1997)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, the world famous pianist left us at least one composition:
















Richter acting as Franz Liszt:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Outstanding piano player.


----------

